# Avatars of War Chaos Warriors



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Avatars of War have released some new regiment boxes... Warriors of Apoc (War) - http://www.avatars-of-war.com/eng/web/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=143.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, they look pretty cool, some nice flails and maces in there and the banner is also quite impressive!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

These look awesome i really liek the way their going with teh units they preduce. Their price is a bummer trough.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like those alot how much are they i cant find the price


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mouse over the 'add to cart' button, 37.50 of your hard earned euros. Even though you obviously use real money rather than that continental crap

On the subject of the models though. They looks nice but not nice enough for the price tag, I still think I prefer the look of real chaos warriors although maybe some kit bashing of heads and weapons would be in order if I ever bothered to finish off the chaos army I started just after the latest chaos warrior sculpts came out. (what was that? 7 years ago?)


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> I like those alot how much are they i cant find the price


37.50 Euro...I'll have to see what that is in Aus dollars and get them for my Grandson 'cause they sweet:biggrin:


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh i wish they had some close ups, cause they look sexy... and the price (minus shipping, dont know what it is) is actually cheaper than GW. 20 warriors from GW would cost you about $58.30 and a box of these are 49.52. That makes it all the more tempting. I have a few metal mini's from these guys and I love them. I haven't seen their resin though, dont know if it has the same probs that GW has.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

From what i can see I really like them 

I'd like to see more detailed pics but if they are a good as i suspect/ hope I'll be picking up a set, I'm hoping to use them as chosen

I'd like to see some size comparrison with GW warriors and chosen before making up my mind

The only thing that worries me is the direct only, hope this changes so I can pick up a set easily in the UK


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Rather than use them as Chaos Warriors, I'd use 'em as Chosen. They look much more like GW's Chosen than they do Chaos Warriors, I think, and the price point makes them MUCH better in that role than GW's Chosen. I'm not too keen on the shields, and I think the halberds look a little too great weapon-y, but the models are definitely still good looking. Roughly USD $50 for 20 Chosen is hard to argue with, when you consider that 5 of them are $35 from Games Workshop.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Totally in agreement with you SoH. I am so going to use those for Chosen.


----------

